
Elton McDonald tells newspaper why he built the mysterious Toronto tunnel - olalonde
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/tunnel-architect-says-180035888.html
======
drivingmenuts
Interesting.

Here in the US, the prosecutor would be trying figure out which of 10 million
potential terrorism charges could be thrown at the guy.

~~~
8_hours_ago
I kept expecting to read the part where he was charged with some combination
of trespassing, building code violations, drug trafficking, etc. Instead it
looks like the police correctly recognized that he wasn't a threat, and let
him off with a warning.

Happy endings are nice.

~~~
DKnoll
They can't actually charge him... he's only breached local bylaw which is not
enforced by police.

------
Luc
Seymour Cray used to like digging tunnels to clear his mind when designing
supercomputers. I wonder if the tunnel(s) he dug still exist...

EDIT: Ha, I Googled it and here's a commenter on BoingBoing saying it's
largely a fabrication: [http://boingboing.net/2006/08/10/seymour-cray-
liked-t.html](http://boingboing.net/2006/08/10/seymour-cray-liked-t.html)

I'm not sure who to believe now.

------
splitdisk
I'll admit that I too have dreamt about doing something like this, but more
along the lines of adding a sub-basement beneath an existing one. Almost like
a Cold-War era bomb shelter, or safe room. Doing so on public property is
obviously a bad idea for a number of reasons. Also barbecuing in an enclosed
space-great way to win a Darwin award.

~~~
chiph
Even on your own land, if you go too far your city's code inspectors might get
involved.

[http://www.kvue.com/story/news/local/2014/05/25/2435656/](http://www.kvue.com/story/news/local/2014/05/25/2435656/)

~~~
splitdisk
Yeah, it's likely a terrible idea to start "modding" a pre-built home without
consulting builders, getting the correct permits, etc. There's probably few
non-nutcase reasons why a person would do this, as your link attests to.
Still, a man can dream about having an indoor shooting gallery, or whatever.
The best option would be to construct from scratch.

------
joelwilliamson
Why not link to the newspaper article, rather than the summary?

[http://www.torontosun.com/2015/03/05/i-built-the-mystery-
tun...](http://www.torontosun.com/2015/03/05/i-built-the-mystery-tunnel-
toronto-man-tells-sun)

